# My 1st home made pc grow box with images - HELP



## WeedMan4lbg (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi all, I'm preparing my first ever grow! And I need some help from you the more experienced growers. My grow room will be some of those fancy tower cases with the two 250mm fans mounted in the side panel of the box.

My 1st question will be:

I need some kind of thin black out material that can be dropped over the fans on the inside to mask the light and let the airflow getting through. What is the most appropriate material for that?

My second question is:

I got four 2700k bulbs (25W equal to 125W), 1600 lumen each (6400 lumen total) for the flowering stage. And four 6400k bulbs (20W equal to 100W), 1400 lumen each (5600 lumen total) for the vegetative stage. Are this bulbs appropriate for growing or I need to change the vegetative bulbs?

Thank you all for the assistance.

Here are some images to tell me what do you think any ideas for how to make this thing lightproof (over the big fans) are welcome, criticism will be also appreciated.

NOTE: The unit isn't completed yet....


----------



## QuantumFizz (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm looking for a blackout material to cover my intake and exhaust also, haven't found the perfect material for that yet.

Will you mount a fan at the back of the case for exhaust?

I believe for vegetative growth you should have about a 3:1 ratio of 6500k vs 2700k lights, so you probably won't need to use all of your lights to begin with. Also it would be better if you can position the lights closer to the plants, they'll stretch trying to get to the light.


----------



## catnips (Jul 30, 2008)

First time I've seen this plants-in-a-case idea - cool beans : I'm wondering whether smell will be an issue here, and if so, what you can do about it. Good luck with your grow!


----------



## WeedMan4lbg (Jul 30, 2008)

QuantumFizz said:


> I'm looking for a blackout material to cover my intake and exhaust also, haven't found the perfect material for that yet.
> 
> Will you mount a fan at the back of the case for exhaust?
> 
> I believe for vegetative growth you should have about a 3:1 ratio of 6500k vs 2700k lights, so you probably won't need to use all of your lights to begin with. Also it would be better if you can position the lights closer to the plants, they'll stretch trying to get to the light.



" Will you mount a fan at the back of the case for exhaust?" - Yes, one 120mm Aluminium fan.

"Also it would be better if you can position the lights closer to the plants, they'll stretch trying to get to the light" - Tnx for the tip but I already have a solution for that issue.


----------



## WeedMan4lbg (Jul 30, 2008)

catnips said:


> First time I've seen this plants-in-a-case idea - cool beans : I'm wondering whether smell will be an issue here, and if so, what you can do about it. Good luck with your grow!


The smell is always an issue but I think to cut some peaces of carbon filter and mount it over the fans this should be the smell solution.


----------



## Wolfman Zen (Jul 30, 2008)

Your carbon filter should also take care of your light problem...

I'm a huge fan of micro grows =]

I tell you already that your first problems are going to be with heat and humidity.... In fact... don't be surprised if you end up removing 2 lights, keeping only 2 in there at the beginning just to keep your temp down and humidity up... you will need to make yourself some kind of mini humidifier.... I'm about to make a simple one for my micro cab grow.. I'll post some pics of it.....

You may start thinking of a form of lst'ing, scrog, or mini sog idea as a form of grow... I suggest scrog.... though I would love to see a mini sog of ...say lowrider #2's in there =]

Also at walmart, in the department were they have airpurifiers, they also have replacement filters... you should be able to find a 4pack of charcoal filter pads for about $10... they look like black scotch scrubbing/scuffing pads... If you put 2 pads back to back, sandwiched between the fans and the outer case.... you should take care of your light tight/ odor problems without sacrificing stealth..... good luck and keep us updated?


----------



## WeedMan4lbg (Jul 30, 2008)

Wolfman Zen said:


> Your carbon filter should also take care of your light problem...
> 
> I'm a huge fan of micro grows =]
> 
> ...


 Man I'm not so close to the Walmart (I live in Bulgaria/Sofia city which is pretty far...) and as I was saying this will be my 1st grow and I'm still noob so can u explain me little more about this "scrog" and "SOG" methods what I must do for setup them in my case??? tnx man

AND if I want to grow something different from lowrider #2, i.e. Snow White there will be no problems right???


----------



## QuantumFizz (Jul 30, 2008)

WeedMan4lbg said:


> Man I'm not so close to the Walmart (I live in Bulgaria/Sofia city which is pretty far...) and as I was saying this will be my 1st grow and I'm still noob so can u explain me little more about this "scrog" and "SOG" methods what I must do for setup them in my case??? tnx man
> 
> AND if I want to grow something different from lowrider #2, i.e. Snow White there will be no problems right???


look in the GrowFaq (link at the top) under grow methods and you'll find a lot of information on SOG and ScrOG. also LST and other acronyms.


----------



## evanpower (Jul 30, 2008)

looks good youll want to beable to lower the light tho


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 30, 2008)

just a heads up, expect maybe 3gs a plant for starters.


----------



## WeedMan4lbg (Jul 31, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> just a heads up, expect maybe 3gs a plant for starters.


Ok Bush tnx for the tip I'll vote for you.....


----------



## valuablevariable (Jul 31, 2008)

besides that it looks very good


----------

